# Training partners



## 5count (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello.

I am seeking training partners to train in FMA in or around Fayettevile, North Carolina.

Thanks


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 16, 2010)

5count said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am seeking training partners to train in FMA in or around Fayettevile, North Carolina.
> 
> Thanks


You can contact me if you are interested in receiving training in FCS-Kali. We have a rep in the Fayetteville area.


----------



## 5count (Oct 3, 2010)

It is appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------

